# Question about Yogurt for yeast infection



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has a urinary tract infection and is on antibiotics since Saturday morning so today is day 4 on them. The vet told us to give her some plain yogurt without sugar in it. I eat plain 0% fat Greek yogurt and have been giving her that. I was wondering if that is ok. She seems better but just now she had an accident in the house the first one since this started. She looked so guilty she had been out an hour before and had a big pee and 2 others but not much came out. 

We don't see blood anymore. Just wondering if I should give her regular plain yogurt or is the Greek one ok?? I mentioned the Greek one to the vet and he said it was fine?? Not sure if the other kind would be better? I put a pee pad down just in case. I guess the antibiotics can take up to 4 days before they start working.

Any help would be appreciated Thanks!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I have no idea.  I did see a cooking show once where they made greek yogurt and I think the only difference from regular was how they strained it?  But no idea really, sorry. 

Happy New Year Renee to all of you, and all the best for 2014. Thank you for all the wonderful Molly photos and videos and fun. It means an awful lot to me.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww thanks fairlie we love to see Rufus and always enjoy your posts Happy New Year to you and your family! Hope it's a great one and umm maybe we will finally see a photo


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I need Kendal She knows everything


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Renee, I think the important the part of the yogurt is that it needs to be probiotic (have 'live' cultures in it.) that is what acts to get rid of the infection. It's the same principal as using it to help with upset tummies. We give our boys a small spoonful of live natural yogurt once a day as standard with their kibble to help keep their tums healthy, it works a treat.

Big hugs to you and our lovely miss Molly too, poor little love, can't be any fun for her.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, I thought it was "live" yoghurt that you use.
If a human female gets thrush / yeast infection - it is advised to dip a tampon in live yoghurt and put it up!!! 
Not that Im Advising you do that to poor Molly   
Hope Molly is getting better? Xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tracey that is SO gross I will never be able to eat my breakfast yogurt again without thinking of this! 

I hope you had a nice New Year and that 2014 will be wonderful for you and your family!

(including yellow dog wherever he may be)


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Over here 0% fat usually means they increase the sugar content to compensate for the reduced fat. Full fat yogurt will have more fat but less sugar.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Yes, I thought it was "live" yoghurt that you use.
> If a human female gets thrush / yeast infection - it is advised to dip a tampon in live yoghurt and put it up!!!
> Not that Im Advising you do that to poor Molly
> Hope Molly is getting better? Xx


Yes I heard this too but if you eat it it does the same thing!



RangerC said:


> Over here 0% fat usually means they increase the sugar content to compensate for the reduced fat. Full fat yogurt will have more fat but less sugar.


No the yogurt I buy has no sugar in it. She isn't getting better. This morning she pee'd in the house again but during the night she is fine. I took her for her 30 minute walk in the park she pee'd 5 times and I did see a drop of blood. This is day 5 of antibiotics so I guess she will have to go to the vet again tomorrow for blood tests and an x-ray. She doesn't seem sick she plays etc now but she is not well. Maybe she has a stone or something??


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Haha Tracey you must be a nurse to be able to discuss the cure for thrush so freely!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Yes I heard this too but if you eat it it does the same thing!
> 
> 
> No the yogurt I buy has no sugar in it. She isn't getting better. This morning she pee'd in the house again but during the night she is fine. I took her for her 30 minute walk in the park she pee'd 5 times and I did see a drop of blood. This is day 5 of antibiotics so I guess she will have to go to the vet again tomorrow for blood tests and an x-ray. She doesn't seem sick she plays etc now but she is not well. Maybe she has a stone or something??


Sounds like me! I had a urinary tract infection before Christmas and couldn't hold my wee so I have every sympathy with poor Molly. I took barney out for a walk in the woods where we get our Christmas tree from and although I'd been to the loo before I went out, knew I couldn't hold it. I had to find a bush to hide behind at the side of the path! I do Hope Molly is better soon. Barney was poorly over Christmas and no sooner than he got over that, I saw he pooed some blood so I am still fretting about him.
:wof:
Get well soon Molly.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor Barney and poor Molly and poor you!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh dear, poor Barney and Molly. We're beaming some more get well soon waves to you both xxx


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Fairlie - I am fine now and at least knew what it was. Poor Molly won't understand but at least she doesn't seem to be out of sorts. It's just such a worry for her mummy.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Molly and Barney.
Hope they both are soon better.
I'd agree that as long as the yoghurt is live it doesn't matter what nationality it is


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Yes I heard this too but if you eat it it does the same thing!
> 
> 
> No the yogurt I buy has no sugar in it. She isn't getting better. This morning she pee'd in the house again but during the night she is fine. I took her for her 30 minute walk in the park she pee'd 5 times and I did see a drop of blood. This is day 5 of antibiotics so I guess she will have to go to the vet again tomorrow for blood tests and an x-ray. She doesn't seem sick she plays etc now but she is not well. Maybe she has a stone or something??


Oh poor wee baby girl! 

Sorry


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Will be going to the vet tomorrow. Day 5 on antibiotics and I thought she was getting better but she isn't. Maybe it's a stone or something?? I would think by now that she would be getting better unless she needs a stronger antibiotic. So frustrating so I take her out every two hours now. She only had 1 accident in the house today. They seem to happen after she eats for some reason maybe cause her tummy if full. She doesn't seem sick she was fine on our walks and she played and barked at the TV Hope she isn't in pain!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Tracey that is SO gross I will never be able to eat my breakfast yogurt again without thinking of this!
> 
> I hope you had a nice New Year and that 2014 will be wonderful for you and your family!
> 
> (including yellow dog wherever he may be)


Thank you - we had a lovely christmas and new year, we wish the same to you and yours! X
Please do continue to enjoy your yoghurt as though thrush & tampons were never mentioned!!  x
YD will pop up in 2014..... What a shame he missed the festivities!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Will be going to the vet tomorrow. Day 5 on antibiotics and I thought she was getting better but she isn't. Maybe it's a stone or something?? I would think by now that she would be getting better unless she needs a stronger antibiotic. So frustrating so I take her out every two hours now. She only had 1 accident in the house today. They seem to happen after she eats for some reason maybe cause her tummy if full. She doesn't seem sick she was fine on our walks and she played and barked at the TV Hope she isn't in pain!


Poor poor Molly, I do hope she's ok, and not in pain, although it sounds like she isn't displaying and signs of discomfort? 
Thinking of you all and sending hugs xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RangerC said:


> Sounds like me! I had a urinary tract infection before Christmas and couldn't hold my wee so I have every sympathy with poor Molly. I took barney out for a walk in the woods where we get our Christmas tree from and although I'd been to the loo before I went out, knew I couldn't hold it. I had to find a bush to hide behind at the side of the path! I do Hope Molly is better soon. Barney was poorly over Christmas and no sooner than he got over that, I saw he pooed some blood so I am still fretting about him.
> :wof:
> Get well soon Molly.


Oh no - barney not too well either?? Hope he's ok, I wonder if he ate something hard? I know Ralph had blood in his poo as a puppy due to kibble been too hard and dry. Sending barney hugs xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Yes, I thought it was "live" yoghurt that you use.
> If a human female gets thrush / yeast infection - it is advised to dip a tampon in live yoghurt and put it up!!!
> Not that Im Advising you do that to poor Molly
> Hope Molly is getting better? Xx


I think canestan prob works best!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ha! Well thankfully Molly doesn't have to worry about a yogurt tampon or canestan Just giving it to her to prevent her from having one cause antibiotics can cause them

Hope Barney feels better soon!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

tessybear said:


> Haha Tracey you must be a nurse to be able to discuss the cure for thrush so freely!


Me a nurse!!??? That would be a huge compliment, I think nurses are angels on earth x 
No I work with offenders, drug addicts, alcoholics, homeless and mental health! 
Due to this nature of work I can discuss anything freely!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Bladder infections and UTI's are really difficult to get rid of. Don't worry Renee, that's why she needs 2 weeks of antibiotics, the bugs are notoriously difficult to get rid of. I would ask for pain relief from vet, she is probably tender when peeing. Usually burning or feeling like you can't void fully. Does she have much hair round her wee wee? I would get it trimmed as short as possible to reduce any chance of recontaminating. Don't worry! She will get through.. She's a healthy girl.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmm yes... That explains it.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Bladder infections and UTI's are really difficult to get rid of. Don't worry Renee, that's why she needs 2 weeks of antibiotics, the bugs are notoriously difficult to get rid of. I would ask for pain relief from vet, she is probably tender when peeing. Usually burning or feeling like you can't void fully. Does she have much hair round her wee wee? I would get it trimmed as short as possible to reduce any chance of recontaminating. Don't worry! She will get through.. She's a healthy girl.


Ruth you made me laugh  the hair on her wee wee is short


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Ruth you made me laugh  the hair on her wee wee is short


Yes it's called a wee wee in our house


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Me a nurse!!??? That would be a huge compliment, I think nurses are angels on earth x
> No I work with offenders, drug addicts, alcoholics, homeless and mental health!
> Due to this nature of work I can discuss anything freely!!


It also explains why I like you so much and feel so comfortable chatting with you!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> It also explains why I like you so much and feel so comfortable chatting with you!


Haha - why which one are you???  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ask which one aren't I!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha like me - I consider the people I work with normal .....
I spend my working day sorting out these people and their lives - I need to sort my own, I just don't have the energy !!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My mother always says "if you know someone with no problems then you don't really know them."


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mmmm I like that saying - your mother sounds like a wise woman x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman; said:


> No I work with offenders, drug addicts, alcoholics, homeless and mental health!


 Tracey, on another thread you asked us to guess each other's occupations. Erm....I guess that you work at John Lewis's on the mirror section  Am I right? Do I win?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Tracey, on another thread you asked us to guess each other's occupations. Erm....I guess that you work at John Lewis's on the mirror section  Am I right? Do I win?


Haha - I can definitely "see" the connection!!!  x


----------

